
Wi-Fi Direct - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - tocomment
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Direct
======
tocomment
Anyone know if this will really be mainstream someday, or is it still in the
"maybe" stage?

